# Pick my Oberon K2 cover



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

I currently am using a large journal as my Kindle cover. While I love my purple "greenman" design, I'm starting to want the comfort of just one of their K2 covers. The journal leaves about 1 inch of leather around the edges from the kindle. After reading for 2-3 hours those "ruff edges can get to be a bit much. I've tried sanding the edges but with so much material left hanging over, I'm just going to try a K2 cover. I'm really disappointed that I can't get the same cover design that I would love to have, but we all know that story, so I'm going to "settle" for one of the ones available to see if it makes a difference.

I was having trouble picking one of the ones available, so I've decided to let the board pick it for me. I've listed the ones that I can live with above. My birthday is Thursday, so I chose that date as the end date. I'll order the cover with the most votes at the end of the voting time on Thursday (8:45 midnight central standard time). I don't want to influence the board at all, so I'm not going to make any mention of the ones that I really like. I'm really ok going with the voting decision of the board.

Thanks, pick out a good one for me!!!!!!!!!!!

Kevin


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I have the red sky dragon and really like it, but the black was not available earlier and I think it just looks better.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

My vote went to the Green Forest


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

I just ordered the journal cover since the one I want is not a Kindle cover (yet) So I voted for what I would have gotten...the wine Bold Celtic.


----------



## docjered (Apr 12, 2009)

I voted green world tree. This is why: My birthday is also May 14, and on that day I plan to order the same cover as a Happy Birthday to me. SO, Happy Birthday and enjoy whatever cover you choose!

Jered


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

After looking at this with only 18 votes in, I realize the could be a tie.  I didn't think about that at the beginning.  I need to figure out something in case there is a tie.  I really want this to be a board decision and not mine since I started it this way.  I will have to think about that.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I picked the green Forest. Rayna has it and it's beautiful.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

I voted Celtic Hounds in Wine. As much as I love my Avenue of Trees, that another of my favorites.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

docjered said:


> I voted green world tree. This is why: My birthday is also May 14, and on that day I plan to order the same cover as a Happy Birthday to me. SO, Happy Birthday and enjoy whatever cover you choose!
> 
> Jered


My bday is May 12th (couple days before you guys but I still thought Id throw it out there) but I also voted for Green World Tree! Happy Birthday Hope you's both love your covers whichever you both choose!!


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

the Forest alone has 7 votes that says a lot! my niece has it in the fern and its impressive!


----------



## JeanThree (Feb 22, 2009)

I voted Navy Hokusai Wave--it was my #1 choice, then I got an opportunity to buy a previously owned but new Celtic Hounds in wine and got that instead--I love it, too.  What if everyone votes for your least fav?


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

JeanThree said:


> I voted Navy Hokusai Wave--it was my #1 choice, then I got an opportunity to buy a previously owned but new Celtic Hounds in wine and got that instead--I love it, too. What if everyone votes for your least fav?


I'm going to order whatever is in the lead. I picked the ones that I would use in the poll. My only concern is a tie and I haven't figured that out yet. I wanted to do this without my input. I do have one probably a little more favorable than others, but I'm looking forward to seeing whatever the board picks. Just seemed like a fun thing to do.


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

Can't go wrong with Black Bold Celtic.  I have it and absolutely love it!


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

gwen10 said:


> Can't go wrong with Black Bold Celtic. I have it and absolutely love it!


I remember when you received it. I have a black bold celtic cardholder. Then I got the purple greenman cardholder, I love that one.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I went with green Forest.  I have fern Forest and love it, but would rather have had it in the "true green".


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

I voted for the Green World Tree but if it were on your list, I would have picked the Saddle or Green Creekbed Maple for you, Kevin.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

DD said:


> I voted for the Green World Tree but if it were on your list, I would have picked the Saddle or Green Creekbed Maple for you, Kevin.


I thought about putting the Green Creekbed Maple on the poll. I'm not a "saddle" color person at all, so I didn't put any of those choices in the poll. I'm surprised I put the black choices on the poll, but in some of those designs, I did like it. I'm more of a color person, but I'm looking forward to seeing what comes out here. One thing that is funny is that isn't a purple design in the poll, since that is my favorite color.

Thanks to you and everyone else that is taking the time to vote in the poll. I appreciate it.

Kevin


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

I voted for the Fern Forest, totally objectively as it is the one I have ... I was actually just thinking how it would go well for a guy, from the design, and also colorwise... It is actually very soft, and folds back completely (and this from day one) even though it is a wraparound design. Anyway, I'm looking forward to seeing the results of the pole (as no doubt you are too!!!!!!)!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*I voted for red Sky Dragon...I'm a little biased  I was originally going to vote for the black one but as I read on, you mentioned that you like color which is why I went with the red 

I say flip a coin if you have a two way tie.*


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

chynared21 said:


> *I voted for red Sky Dragon...I'm a little biased  I was originally going to vote for the black one but as I read on, you mentioned that you like color which is why I went with the red
> 
> I say flip a coin if you have a two way tie.*


I probably shouldn't have said I like color. I didn't want to influence the vote at all. I'm fine with whatever the outcome is going to be- black, taupe, wine, green, fern, navy, or red.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

kevin63 said:


> I probably shouldn't have said I like color. I didn't want to influence the vote at all. I'm fine with whatever the outcome is going to be- black, taupe, wine, green, fern, navy, or red.


*LOL...if you do end up with a "few" choices you can always pick from a hat for the final choice *


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

If you have a tie, pick the one you like best. Then tell everyone that is how the coin toss ended up. 

I voted Sky Dragon in Red. I love my Red Sky Dragon.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I picked the Navy Wave   I love the celtic in wine too


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> My bday is May 12th (couple days before you guys but I still thought Id throw it out there) but I also voted for Green World Tree! Happy Birthday Hope you's both love your covers whichever you both choose!!


Hope you have a great birthday on Tuesday.


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

Kevin63, you are so daring...   Have a Happy Birthday!


----------



## Jill75 (Mar 19, 2009)

I have the Red Dragon at the moment as I loved how it stands out from the rest of my things. But I also loved the Fern Forrest design as I loved how the design of the trees blend together.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Just bumping this up to see if there are going to be more votes before it ends tomorrow.  Thanks


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Oh, my favorite on the list is in the lead...


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Oh, my favorite on the list is in the lead...


Mine too!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Mine too!


Me 3


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Looks like a close second is crawling up as well as some of the others.  Hope this gets into an interesting race.


----------



## docjered (Apr 12, 2009)

Happy Birthday Kevin!!!


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2009)

I picked the green Forest because that's the one I plan to make my second Oberon as soon as I save up the money for it.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

docjered said:


> Happy Birthday Kevin!!!


Same to you too and also to Alllanon and Jesslyn if your reading this. Docjered, I see your in Saint Louis also, I live down here on the Hill (the others won't know what that means if they are not familiar with Saint Louis)


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Happy birthday, Kevin! I hope you have a wonderful day!

L


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Happy Birthday Kevin - stay safe from the storms!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Kevin!!!


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Happy Birthday Kevin  !!!!!


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Thank you everyone,  looks like the storms have blown over and the sun is actually popping out now.  Hope it stays out.  Unfortunately, I think those storms are moving east.  Hope they are not causing problems for anyone.


----------



## docjered (Apr 12, 2009)

The winds tipped over all 16,000 plants in my garden center, so I am working on my birthday


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

docjered said:


> The winds tipped over all 16,000 plants in my garden center, so I am working on my birthday


So sorry to hear, hope nothing too damaged.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

docjered said:


> The winds tipped over all 16,000 plants in my garden center, so I am working on my birthday


Sorry to hear that. Sounds like a lot of work. Hope it doesn't take up your whole day.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Just about 6 hours of voting time left.  Surprisingly, the ones in the lead have stalled it seems and some of the ones that started out with few votes are slowly rising.  I'm getting excited to see how it's going to end up.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

docjered said:


> The winds tipped over all 16,000 plants in my garden center, so I am working on my birthday


Wow, I'm very sorry.


----------



## docjered (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks for the condolences. All plants are now upright and ready for sale! Only took ten hours, so have time to spare. Haven't really been excited about a birthday since the first time I turned 29, anyway


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

docjered said:


> Thanks for the condolences. All plants are now upright and ready for sale! Only took ten hours, so have time to spare. Haven't really been excited about a birthday since the first time I turned 29, anyway


Same here, once I hit that 30 I was done with the number thing.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Voting is over and the Navy Wave is the winner.  Thanks to everyone for taking the time to vote.  I appreciate it.  Now off to Oberon's website with the credit card.

Thanks again,

Kevin


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

docjered said:


> Thanks for the condolences. All plants are now upright and ready for sale! Only took ten hours, so have time to spare. Haven't really been excited about a birthday since the first time I turned 29, anyway


*I've had quite a few birthday "anniversaries" since then *


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

kevin63 said:


> Voting is over and the Navy Wave is the winner. Thanks to everyone for taking the time to vote. I appreciate it. Now off to Oberon's website with the credit card.
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Kevin


Congrats! I just got my hummingbird card holder from them in navy. Love the color!!!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Oh, navy wave! Love that cover. Congratulations, Kevin. Here's a pic to remind you what you are getting...


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Congrats, I voted for the Navy Hokusai Wave, I've always loved Leslie's and think that you can't go wrong with a neutral color and INMHO that Navy is a neutral.  I don't remember, do you have a skin picked out and a BB bag on order?  You know we want pictures!! LOL


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Excellent choice! That's one of my favorites too.


----------



## JeanThree (Feb 22, 2009)

Happy Birthday Kevin!! Yea! I voted Blue Hokusai! So are you going to reveal what your top four choices would have been? In order??


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

JeanThree said:


> Happy Birthday Kevin!! Yea! I voted Blue Hokusai! So are you going to reveal what your top four choices would have been? In order??


The taupe covers were probably at the top of the list. They just seemed to be a little different from what seemed to be the most popular. It's interesting that the taupe was at the top of my list since I'm really more of a color person.

After the taupe covers, I think the forest cover and the celtic hounds would have been interesting.

I was fine with whatever the outcome was going to be and just thought it was a fun thing to do. I enjoyed watching to see which ones were in the lead over those few days.

I have the Match Cover decalgirl skin on my K2 and plan on leaving it on with the new cover. I like the design and it seems to go with just about anything. I've had that skin on it since I first got the K2 and have liked it from the beginning.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

The Match skin will look great with the cover. That is the first time I looked at it. Good choice.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

kevin63 said:


> Voting is over and the Navy Wave is the winner. Thanks to everyone for taking the time to vote. I appreciate it. Now off to Oberon's website with the credit card.
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Kevin


Hokusai Wave is a beauty, Kevin. Just got back to MD after a 2 day drive and saw the results.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

DD said:


> Hokusai Wave is a beauty, Kevin. Just got back to MD after a 2 day drive and saw the results.


Glad you made it home safe, I'm sure it was a job packing up one house and moving back to the other one.


----------

